# Being strong is the new black



## tr4n (Sep 3, 2015)

Who goes to the gym to achieve aesthetics these days? I dont. I train for strength and to stay jacked. i shrug 315lbs x 8 reps and Overhead press 135lbs x 8 reps.


----------

